# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Из отчета заведующего хирургическим отделением

## EweX

Из отчета заведующего хирургическим отделением:
«Посетители залезают в палаты к больным через окна пятого этажа. И как следствие, число посетителей сокращается, а число больных возрастает».

----------

